# Mahogany bowls



## Tim Carter (Dec 30, 2014)

These 3 mahogany bowls were all turned from wood out of the same tree and range in size from 13" to 15" in diameter. They all need more sanding and finishing and the natural edge bowl has to be turned to finished dimensions when it dries a little more. One is an end grain bowl, the other 2 are side grain-one has a natural edge and the other a finished edge with the sapwood on the rim. As I was turning the natural edge piece, I found 6 nails about 2" long, which meant a lot of resharpening of the gouge but they left a nice mineral stain.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## Kevin (Dec 30, 2014)

Love those two thin ones! I'm sure the NE will be just as beautiful. Can't wait to see them all finished.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 30, 2014)

Sweet! Cuban Mahogany? looks like the pith held together nicely in that end grain bowl...


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 30, 2014)

That end grain one is sweet! They are all nice but I really like that one.


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 30, 2014)

Likee da bowls.


----------



## Tim Carter (Dec 30, 2014)

Barry,
Yes, it's Cuban mahogany which we have a lot of in S. Fla. I hit the pith with some CA on both sides as soon as I finished turning it to keep the splits down and it looks like it worked this time.

Kevin,
The NE bowl will be as thin as the others when it's finished. I rough turned it and put it aside for a bit but the hole in the middle is drilled down to the finished thickness.

Thanks for the compliments!
Tim

Reactions: Like 1


----------

